# (ACS) Travel to the United States with an Expired U.S. Passport through June 30, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Message for U.S. Citizens: Travel to the United States with an Expired U.S. Passport*​
We know that U.S. citizens are beginning to plan travel as pandemic-related restrictions are lifted or modified around the world. However, COVID-19 restrictions continue to affect our operations at the U.S. Embassy in Manila and the U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu. As a result of ongoing staffing shortages and the need to maintain social distance in our waiting room, we do not expect to return to pre-pandemic appointment levels in the near future. This means appointment wait times may be longer than expected. We will continue to prioritize service provision to U.S. citizens with immediate travel plans or who are in emergency circumstances.

*You may be able to return to the United States using your expired U.S. passport through June 30, 2022*. More information will be available soon on the Department of State’s travel information website. Remember, you may need to obtain exit clearances from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration prior to departure.

*We also ask that all eligible U.S. citizens renew their passports by mail.* Processing times are the same (four to six weeks) whether you renew by mail or in person. See our website for more information on the mail-in passport renewal process; remember, you can now pay the passport renewal fee online.

If you are traveling to the United States and your U.S. passport is close to expiration, you may want to consider renewing your passport during your trip, rather than before departure. See the Department of State's website for information on passport renewal wait times in the United States.

*For further information and assistance:* 

-U.S. Embassy Manila: +63 (2) 5301-2000; [email protected]

-State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444

-Philippines Country Specific Information

-Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts

-Follow us on Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We are travelling to the UK with something like 2 weeks left on our passports. The UK doesn't specify a minimum time left to enter so no problem there. A problem we did have was the airline asks for 90 days. I phoned the airline and sorted it out. I just hope check in is up to speed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We are travelling to the UK with something like 2 weeks left on our passports. The UK doesn't specify a minimum time left to enter so no problem there. A problem we did have was the airline asks for 90 days. I phoned the airline and sorted it out. I just hope check in is up to speed.


For sure, your UK passport is still good, and can you even renew it from the Philippines? 

It's been a long time since I traveled but I don't remember them being so fussy when I left the Philippines.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> For sure, your UK passport is still good, and can you even renew it from the Philippines?
> 
> It's been a long time since I traveled but I don't remember them being so fussy when I left the Philippines.


Yes we can renew from the Philippines but had specifically timed the trip to renew back home.


----------

